# Pb de compilation du driver SAGEM USB Fast 800 [Résolu]

## sebo

Salut, 

J'ai suivi les instructions de du post de Sleeper pour compiler le driver SAGEM. J'ai utilise les source de www.minet.net/pierre/sagem/.

Et... cela ne marche pas...  :Confused: 

Il semble que c'est tres fortement bugge. Il y a plein de parse error dans buffers.h (ligne 102 par exemple). Il semble que la structure urb_t n'est pas definie...Je n'ai meme pas trouve sa definition dans les includes...

Aurais-je oublie une option de compilation du noyau?

J'utilise gcc 3.2.2 avec un kernel 2.4.21. 

Faut-il que j'utilise les source eagle a la place? faut -il que je change de version gcc ou de noyau...

Merci !

----------

## Dom

Je vois pas trop d'où ça peut venir... Essaye avec le driver téléchargé ici :

http://fast800.tuxfamily.org/pub/IMG/gz/eagle-1.0.4.tar.gz

(à moins que ça soit le même que tu utilises). Sinon, est-ce que tu as pensé à faire "make dep" lors de la compilation du noyau ?

----------

## sebo

Je vais utiliser ces sources a la place.

Pour ce qui est de la compilation du noyau, j'ai suivi a la lettre le guide d'installation.

```

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

```

Merci Dom.

----------

## sebo

Bon...J'ai reussi a compiler le driver grace aux sources eagle-1.0.4. Il n'y a plus d'erreurs ou warning.

Par contre, lors du make install, j'ai ce warning:

```

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs-r2/usb/adiusbadsl.o
```

KESAKO?

De plus, je crois que le driver n'est pas charge lorsque je branche le modem car je peux lire:

```

usb.c : USB device 5 (vend/prod 0x1110/0x9010) is not claimed by any active driver

```

Quelqu'un a une idee? Il doit me manquer une etape dans l'installation mais je ne sais pas quoi...

Toute suggestion est la bienvenue.

----------

## Dom

Essaie de faire, après l'installation du driver, un "insmod adiusbadsl", puis ensuite regarde si tu trouve "adiusbadsl" dans la sortie de la commande lsmod. Si oui, c'est que le module est bien chargé. Il ne te reste plus qu'à configurer ta connexion. Je crois que c'est normal que le périphérique ne soit pas pris en charge par un driver dans les messages du noyau.

Par contre, tu as compilé ton driver avec les sources du noyau 2.4.21 alors qu'apparemment le noyau du livecd est un 2.4.20. C'est peut-être ça l'origine du problème (unresolved symbols...). Mais je crois que tu peux forcer le chargement d'un module, même si je ne maîtrise pas trop le sujet et que je ne peut donc pas vraiment t'aider.

----------

## sebo

Merci Dom.

Je suis en train de telecharger le 2.4.20 pour l'utiliser. On va voir.

Par la meme occasion, j'essaierai la commande insmod adiusbadsl

Sais-tu a quoi sert la commande modprobe?

----------

## Dom

Je n'en suis pas vraiment sûr mais je crois que les deux commandes (insmod et modprobe) ont le même effet, mis à part que modprobe gère les dépendances des modules, et insmod non. D'ailleurs pour charger le module essaye les deux commandes, on ne sait jamais...

----------

## sebo

Cela ne marche toujours pas. J'ai compile le noyau 2.4.20, le driver.

Puis, j'ai branche le modem et utilise les deux commandes insmod et modprobe sans succes.

Il y a toujours ces problemes de dependences. insmod echoue a cause de cela...

J'avoue etre un peu perdu maintenant...

----------

## sebo

J'oubliais, il y a aussi un message bizarre lorsque j'utilise le script startadsl:

```
telinit: /dev/inictrl: No such file or directory
```

Des suggestions?

----------

## Dom

Est-ce que tu peux poster les messages d'erreurs lorsque tu fais "insmod adiusbadsl" stp ?

----------

## sebo

Je n'ai pas pu envoyer dans un fichier ce qu'affiche "insmod adiusbadsl". Donc...en gros, le adiusbadsl.o doit faire reference a des fonctions du kernel ou autre logiciel qui ne sont pas trouvees. Il y en a plus de 50 environ...

La prochaine fois, j'en noterai quelques unes. Tout cela me fait penser que je n'ai peut-etre pas compiler le bon kernel. j'ai essaye les kernels 2.4.19 a 21 issus de www.kernel.org.

Peut-etre devrais-je essayer ceux de Gentoo?

Et vous ? lequel utilisez vous?

Aussi, je n'ai rien trouve sur:

```

telinit: /dev/inictl: No such file or directory

```

Lorsque je fais startadsl...

Arghh...je craque...

----------

## sebo

J'ai trouve sur un forum un post d'un gars qui semble avoir le meme probleme que moi:

 ici

Pour moi (de memoire) j'ai:

```

/lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs-rc2/kernel/drivers/usb/adiusbadsl.o: unresolved

symbol skb_over_panic_Rsmp_2344b59d

...

```

On lui repond:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je pense  que les en-têtes du  noyau que tu as  utiliseé pour compiler
> 
> ton driver ne sont  pas les mêmes que ceux du noyau  qui tourne sur ta
> ...

 

Or il me semble avoir fait cela... J'ai essaye 2.4.21, 2.4.20, 2.4.19 de kernel.org.

Ce qui me semble bizarre, c'est le nom du repertoire: /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs-rc2... c'est le meme nom quel que soit le kernel que j'utilise...

Toute suggestion est la bienvenue.

 :Sad: 

----------

## Sleeper

Salut ,

Je pense effectivement que ton probleme vient:

 Soit d'une mauvaise version du kernel utilise pour compiler le driver / au kernel courant

 soit d'un oubli de "make dep" (dans le rep du kernel) avant de compiler le driver

Donc, en gros, les choses a faire: il faut soit que:

 utilise les sources de ton noyau courant, en etant sur que les sources se situent dans /usr/src/linux (ou alors tu fais un symlink )

 compile un nouveau noyau et boote le AVANT d'essayer d'inserer le module.

Il faut que tu sois sur:

 Tes sources kernel sont dans /usr/src/linux

 tu as choisi la bonne architecture (athlon/pentium..) et fais au moins un make dep dans /usr/src/linux

Ensuite tu peux compiler le driver (make clean && make install) ...

----------

## sebo

Salut Sleeper,

Merci pour ta reponse. Je pense avoir fait les manips correctes pour la compilation du noyau. 

Qu'en tu dis:

 *Quote:*   

> compile un nouveau noyau et boote le AVANT d'essayer d'inserer le module. 
> 
> 

 

-> Comment fais-tu cela ?

Ce que je pense faire:

1. reprendre toute l'installation en m'aidant du post "comment installer sans config reseau". 

2. Ainsi je pourrai avoir un install propre puis, compiler le driver par la suite. A ce moment là, il ne devrait pas y avoir de pb lors du boot du driver...

Qu'en penses-tu?

----------

## Dom

Personnellement je pense que c'est une bonne solution, d'autant plus que tu comptes installer à partir d'un stage 3. C'est très simple et très rapide de faire ça sans connexion, il suffit juste de faire au préalable la liste des sources dont tu auras besoin (emerge -pf <nomdupacket>) et de les télécharger (à condition d'avoir un graveur quelque part). Attention, il faut également avoir deux lecteurs disponibles sur la machine que tu installes (si c'est un portable c'est plus difficile, il faudrait je pense créer toi-même un live-cd dans lequel tu auras inclus les sources - autant dire qu'il vaut mieux essayer d'installer le modem).

----------

## sebo

C'est en fait plus simple que cela... J'ai une partition win2k sur laquelle je boote pour télécharger les packages. 

Par la suite, je mounte cette partition temporairement sur /tmp par exemple pour récuperer les données.

Ceci dit, c'est pas encore gagné! il y a du boulot   :Shocked: 

----------

## Dom

Vu comme ça ça devient plus simple (j'avais pas pensé au dual boot)   :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *sebo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce que je pense faire:
> 
> 1. reprendre toute l'installation en m'aidant du post "comment installer sans config reseau". 
> ...

 

IMHO c'est de loin le plus simple ....

Des que j'ai 5 mn je vais tenter de re-installe un vieux PC en gentoo, depuis stage3 en utilisant le driver .. Comme ca je pourrais faire un petit howto ...

----------

## sebo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO c'est de loin le plus simple .... 
> 
> 

 

KESAKO???

----------

## Dom

Si c'est le "IMHO" qui t'embête, ça veut dire In My Humble Opinion. L'équivalent français c'est AMHA, cad A Mon Humble Avis.

----------

## sebo

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

OK...J'étais loin de comprendre çà!!!!

Je ne maitrise encore pas toutes les subtilités des forums...

Merci!

----------

## Dom

Si tu veux la définition de toutes ces abréviations, tu peux aller jeter un oeil à cette page : http://dmozed.org/special/french/ddp/Glossary/

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour à tous,

J'arrive probablement après la bataille, mais bon ...

 *sebo wrote:*   

> Ce qui me semble bizarre, c'est le nom du repertoire: /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs-rc2... c'est le meme nom quel que soit le kernel que j'utilise...
> 
> Toute suggestion est la bienvenue.
> 
> 

 

D'après ce message, il semblerait que ton lien "/usr/src/linux" pointe vers le répertoire "/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-xfs-rc2". Si tu ne modifies pas ce lien vers le noyau que tu veux compiler, tous les modules que tu installeras par la suite n'iront pas dans le bon "/lib/modules/...".

En clair, quand tu installes un module externe au noyau (alsa, nvidia, pcmcia ...) , il s'installe dans "/lib/modules/XXX" où XXX correspond au dossier vers lequel pointe "/usr/src/linux".

Le problème, c'est que lorsque tu démarres sur un noyau gentoo et que tu as installés tes modules dans un dossier pour xfs (ce qui semble être ton cas), il y a de fortes chances que insmod ou modprobe ne les trouve pas puisqu'ils utilisent le label de la version du noyau chargé (1ère ligne de dmesg).

----------

## sebo

Yo yoyo,

Merci pour ta remarque. Non, tu n'arrives pas en fin de bataille mais en plein milieu! Je n'ai toujours pas réussi à faire tourne ce driver...

Bon, en ce qui concerne le lien, je pense l'avoir fait correctement car voici ma commande:

```

#dans /usr/src

ln -sf linux-2.4.19 linux

```

Avant, j'avais installé plusieurs kernels mais j'ai depuis fait table rase. Et...j'ai toujours le meme probleme.

Ce que je pense, c'est que le scripts make install apres la compilation du driver crée et copie les fichiers dans ce repertoire /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs-rc2. Peut-etre me faut il modifier le makefile...

Des remarques?

----------

## Sleeper

Il semblerait aussi que le genksyms ne soit pas present sur le LiveCD:

http://fast800.tuxfamily.org/forums/read.php?f=1&i=3539&t=3468#reply_3539

----------

## yoyo

La commande pour le lien est correcte. Par contre, si le lien existait avant, je ne sais pas s'il est remplacé ...

Que donne "ls -al" dans le dossier "/usr/scr" ???

Si le lien n'a pas été modifié, il faut l'effacer (rm linux) avant de le (re)créer (ln -s linux-2.4.19 linux).

Dans tous les cas, un petit, "ls -al" pour vérifier par la suite ne coûte rien.   :Wink: 

----------

## sebo

Hah...voila qui fait plaisir à lire! Je suis rassuré si quelqu'un a pu l'installer...

Il semble qu'il n'ai pas eu besoin de genksyms... du coup.

----------

## glecomte

Pour sebo et les autres, concernant les problèmes de "unresolved symbols".

* Pour qu'un module puisse se charger, il faut que les symboles qu'il contient (grosso modo c'est la référence aux fonctions exportées par le noyau) correspondent à ceux du noyau en train de tourner.

Pour voir les symboles du driver : nm adiusbadsl.o

Pour voir les symboles du noyau : cat /proc/ksyms

Si les symboles de adiusbadsl.o ne sont pas dans le noyau, ça ne loadera pas, même avec insmod -f.

* Les symboles du noyau peuvent être de 2 sortes : avec versionning ou sans. Le choix se fait lors de la configuration du noyau dans 'Loadable module support/Set version information on all module symbols'. Par défaut, le versionning est activé, et le noyau du LiveCD a été généré avec cette option. Le versionning est destiné à empêcher de charger un module qui ne serait pas compatible avec le noyau.

Lorsqu'on est en mode sans versionning, les symbole sont exportés classiquement. Par exemple, la fonction "kfree" du noyau génère un symbole "kfree" tout simplement.

Lorsque le versionning est activé, un programme nommé genksyms analyse les symboles, et pour chaque fonction contruit un nom du type "kfree_R753a9b46" (ou kfree_Rsmp_9b46 dans le cas d'un noyau compilé avec l'option 'Processor type and features/Symmetric multi-processing support' (qui n'est normalement à activer que sur les machines à plusieurs CPU, mais qui est activée par défaut je crois, donc attention)). La série de 8 chiffres héxadécimaux à la fin du symbole est générée (par le programme genksyms (dans modulutils), malheureusement absent du stage 1 du livecd) par une fonction de hash en fonction des arguments et du type de retour de la fonction. Donc, il suffit qu'un paramètre ou la valeur de retour diffère (ne serait-ce que d'un chouïa comme un champ en plus tout à la fin d'une structure quelconque) pour que le numéro change complètement. Ce nouveau nom est alors utilisé à la place du nom classique "kfree" par le biais d'un ensemble de #define inclus dans un fichier appelé "modversions.h".

* Pour en revenir à ces problèmes de symboles non-resolus, celà indique donc que le module a été compilé vis-à-vis de sources de noyau différentes (par exemple un noyau vanilla ou gentoo alors que le noyau qui tourne est un xfs) ou dont la configuration est différente (smp contre uniprocessor, ou une option quelconque qui aura une incidence sur un des symboles du noyau utilisés par le module).

Remèdes possibles :

- vérifier que /usr/src/linux est bien un lien vers les sources du noyau voulu

- vérifier la configuration du noyau (on peut s'aider éventuellement par un cat /proc/config s'il existe) et tenter de le configurer exactement comme il faut (mais c'est pas toujours évident de deviner quelles sont les options qui font qu'un symbole est différent, surtout quand il y a des dizaines d'options configurables dans le noyau et ).

- installer les sources d'un noyau (ne pas oublier le lien /usr/src/linux), le configurer comme vous le souhaitez, le compiler et l'installer (dans grub ou lilo), rebooter avec ce noyau, et compiler les sources du driver avec ce noyau. Là, on est certain de compiler avec les sources du noyau qui tourne, et le driver doit se loader.

Voilà, un post long, et un peu technique, mais je pense que tout y est et que ça explique mieux les problèmes, leurs causes, et les solutions.

gle.

----------

## yoyo

J'avais à peu près "senti" ces histoires de versionning avec le lien "/usr/src/linux" sans pour autant pouvoir l'expliquer et me l'expliquer.

C'est chose faite à présent.

Un grand merci pour toutes ces précisions.  :Wink: 

----------

## sebo

Merci à Gle.

Je dois dire que ton post est très formateur. Je suis en train de suivre tes conseils en installant gentoo stage3 avec un noyau recompilé par mes soins.

J'ai en ce moment des soucis avec grub (cf mon post ici.

J'espere m'en sortir tout de meme.

----------

## spliffus

salut,

j'essaie d'installer le driver sous gentoo depuis qq temps et ... c'est la galere.J'ai fait une install sans network grace au cd du dernier magazine login qui contenait l'arbre portage, les ebuilds et les sources. Je peux donc utiliser les ebuilds, j'ai essayé d'emerger le driver puis  j'ai essayé dans un deuxieme temps de compiler le driver mais dans les 2 cas j'obtient une erreur lors du make  : 

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:436: déclaration précédente de « 

kernel_thread »

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h: Dans la fonction « unhash_process 

»:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:948: AVERTISSEMENT: déclaration 

implicite de la fonction « _raw_write_lock »

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:953: AVERTISSEMENT: déclaration 

implicite de la fonction « _raw_write_unlock »

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de /usr/src/linux/include/linux/mm.h:4,

          à partir de /usr/src/linux/include/linux/slab.h:14,

          à partir de Adiutil.h:39,

          à partir de AdiUsbAdslDriver.c:32:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h: Dans la fonction « task_lock »:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:959: AVERTISSEMENT: déclaration 

implicite de la fonction « _raw_spin_lock »

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h: Dans la fonction « task_unlock »:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:964: AVERTISSEMENT: déclaration 

implicite de la fonction « _raw_spin_unlock »

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h: Dans la fonction « d_path »:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:974: AVERTISSEMENT: déclaration 

implicite de la fonction « _raw_read_lock »

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:977: AVERTISSEMENT: déclaration 

implicite de la fonction « _raw_read_unlock »

make[1]: *** [AdiUsbAdslDriver.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/distfiles/eagle-1.0.4/driver'

make: *** [build] Erreur 2

J'ai emerge ppp ainsi que les sources du noyau gentoo (ebuild gentoo-sources). merci d'avance

----------

## sebo

Ah...J'ai reussi a finir l'installation de Gentoo sans le reseau. De plus, comme le disait Gle, apres avoir compile le driver, son chargement est ok. Il n'y a plus les problemes de dependences...

Ceci dit, je n'ai pas reussi a finir l'installation car j'ai des soucis pour le configurer.

1. Je ne suis pas specialiste en reseau donc je ne maitrise pas le vocabulaire! Par exemple, que veut dire degroupe???

2. Est-ce que free supporte le cryptage du mot de passe?

3. J'ai installe ppp et le driver. Lors de la config, on ne m'a pas demande les DNS primaires et secondaires...

Des suggestions? Merci encore!

----------

## Sleeper

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas specialiste en reseau donc je ne maitrise pas le vocabulaire! Par exemple, que veut dire degroupe??? 
> 
> 

 

Cela veut dire que la ligne n'est plus gere par FT mais par un autre operateur. Dans la pratique, si tu es chez Free, 

 si tu n'est pas degroupe, tu as une ligne a 512. Le protocole utilise est au choix PPPoA ou PPPoE. Tu as donc besoin de PPP

si tu es en degroupe, tu as une ligne a 1024 (voire 2048). Le protocole utilise est route-ip, et tu as besoin (eventuellement) de DHCP

 *Quote:*   

>  Est-ce que free supporte le cryptage du mot de passe

 

Le mot de passe n'est "valable" que dans le cas non-degroupe (PPP). La gestion se fait au moyen de PAP/CHAP. 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai installe ppp et le driver. Lors de la config, on ne m'a pas demande les DNS primaires et secondaires

 

Si tu utilises l'option usepeerdns de PPP (ce qui est le cas dans les fichiers fournies par le driver), PPP utiliseras les serveurs DNS tels qu'envoyes par le peer (son interlocuteur). Il les met dans le fichier /etc/ppp/resolv.conf. Il faut alors creer le fichier /etc/resolv.conf comme un symlink vers /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

----------

## sebo

Merci Sleeper pour ta réponse.

J'ai effectivement une connection 512 chez free. J'ai regardé la carte sur le degroupage chez free.fr. Effectivement, il n'est pas encore effectif à Aix...

 *Quote:*   

> Le mot de passe n'est "valable" que dans le cas non-degroupe (PPP). La gestion se fait au moyen de PAP/CHAP. 
> 
> 

 

Veux-tu dire que le mot de passe n'est utilisé qu'en cas non-dégroupé. Si oui, alors faut-il le configurer en crypté ou non crypté...

De plus, si je comprends bien, il me faut modifier le /etc/ppp/resolv.conf pour préciser les DNS primaires et secondaires.

Et, créer le lien avec:

ln -s /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf

Merci

----------

## Sleeper

 *Quote:*   

> Veux-tu dire que le mot de passe n'est utilisé qu'en cas non-dégroupé. Si oui, alors faut-il le configurer en crypté ou non crypté... 

 

Il faut le configurer dans pap/chap .. je ne sais jamais lequel est crypte .. mais bon te toute facon vu que cela voyage entre ton modem et le reseau de Free via ATM, il y a peu de chance pour qu'une tierce personne l'intercepte .. Des specialistes de hacking ATM ?

 *Quote:*   

> De plus, si je comprends bien, il me faut modifier le /etc/ppp/resolv.conf pour préciser les DNS primaires et secondaires.
> 
> Et, créer le lien avec:
> 
> ln -s /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf 

 

En fait il ne faut rien modifier .. les DNS te sont envoyes automatiquement et PPP cree (et peuple) /etc/ppp/resolv.conf .. et creer le lien comme tu l'as indiquer

----------

## spliffus

svp, qqun pourrait-il m'aider, chez moi ca compile toujours pas(voir mon message plus haut).

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Sleeper

Humm .. dans /usr/src/linux, tu as bien fait un make config, choisi ton architecture et fait un make dep ?

----------

## sebo

Vous allez peut-être dire: Oh...le boulet...

Mais franchement je ne comprends pas comment le service adsl peut se "raccorder" à free si je lui précise que le login/mot de passe!

Ai-je oublié quelque chose dans mon raisonnement?

----------

## yoyo

 *sebo wrote:*   

> Ai-je oublié quelque chose dans mon raisonnement?

 

Hum, hum ...

Je suis tjs à 56k chez moi (ouuuuuuhhh !!!!) mais il me semble que tu dois composer un numéro de téléphone pour joindre le serveur free.

Donc à moins que tu ne fasses le numéro de wanadoo, ton login et ton mot de passe devrait suffire pour te connecter chez free  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

----------

## sebo

Ah oui justement le numéro de téléphone. Il me semble pas l'avoir spécifié quelque part...

Ou est-ce?

----------

## Sleeper

 *Quote:*   

> Ah oui justement le numéro de téléphone. Il me semble pas l'avoir spécifié quelque part...
> 
> Ou est-ce?
> 
> 

 

Il n'y en a pas ... Ton modem est relie a l'equipement de FT (ou Free si degroupe), via ATM .. Tes paquets sont ensuite achemine vers free grace a :

 ton login

 le VPI/VCI choisi

----------

## sebo

Les settings pour le le VPI/VCI sont définis lorsque j'installe le driver non?

donc pour résumer, je n'ai que le lien à faire sur le resolv.conf à faire...

----------

## Sleeper

Et aussi peupler les fichiers chap/pap a la main et eventuellement modifier les options de PPP (c'est fait automatiquement si tu fais un make install: il te pose les questions quand a ton identifiant .. etc.. )

----------

## sebo

Hola,

Malgre tous les posts echanges aujourd'hui, je n'arrive toujours pas a faire marcher le modem...

Lorsque je fais

```
startadsl
```

J'obtiens:

```

Can't find any post-firmware devices

But I've been able to find a pre-firmware one

You should be consider doing an adictrl -f

...

mobprobe: Note: /etc/modules.confv is more recent /lib/modules/2.4.20/modules.dep

modprobe: Can't locate module 192.168.60.30

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

192.168.60.30: unknown interface: No such device

```

Avez-vous une idee de ce qui se passe?

----------

## Dom

Est-ce que tu as bien chargé le module adiusbadsl ? Il faut que tu le rajoutes dans /etc/modules.autoload.

Ensuite, pour voir si ça fonctionne, tape "adictrl -w" (je n'en suis pas sûr mais je pense que ça charge le firmware et effectue la synchronisation), et ensuite lance "startadsl". Chez moi ça marche très bien comme ça.

----------

## sebo

Merci Dom,

En fait, apres avoir poste, j'ai reboote sur Linux pour chercher. Et...j'ai enfin reussi en utilisant les memes commandes que toi.

```

adictrl -w

startadsl

```

Donc cool...cela marche!

Cependant, je remarque que je perds tres souvent la synchronisation... C'est la meme chose pour toi?

Lors de l'emerge sync, j'ai perdu la connection. Le modem etait synchronise mais bon je ne sais pas; quelque chose s'est grippe!

J'ai reboote (pour refaire la manip de connection) et je n'ai pas reussi a me reconnecter...

Bizarre...Bizarre!

Est-ce que cela t'arrive aussi?

----------

## Dom

Non ça ne m'est quasiment jamais arrivé, c'est bizarre...

Le script /usr/sbin/adsl.inittab gère la reconnection (en ajoutant une ligne qui y fait référence dans /etc/inittab), mais chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas. De toute façon je n'en ai pas réellement besoin.

En revanche ça pourrait peut-être t'être utile, même s'il faudrait quand même essayer de comprendre pourquoi le modem perd sa synchronisation. Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider   :Confused: 

----------

## sebo

Argh...Je n'arrive plus a me reconnecter!!!

Je comprends pas...

Lorsque je fais "adictrl -w", j'obtiens:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Waiting for pre-firmware device to re-pop as post-firmware device.
> 
> 

 

Et la...je ne sais pas... des points apparaissent pour montrer que le soft attend.

Quelqu'un a deja rencontre cela?

----------

## Sleeper

Hum .. es-tu sur d'utiliser la 1.0.4 et pas une des pre-versions ?

La 1.0.4 est la premiere version eagle a ne plus necessiter la gestion des devices "pre-firmware" via adictrl .. Le driver s'en occupe tout seul ...

Que te dis un 

```
adictrl -l
```

 ?

Pour ce qui est des pertes de synchro, cela vient la plupart du temps de la ligne ...

----------

## sebo

Salut,

Voilà je pense avoir résolu mes soucis de modem adsl donc je vais cloturer ce post par un grand merci à tout le modem pour leur aide précieuse.

J'ai réussi l'emerge de Xfree ce qui m'a pris un temps non négligeable...

Merci encore!

----------

## spliffus

j'ai fait make config puis make dep, la compil a bien mieux marché(avec 

le ebuild), 

seulement vers la fin du ebuild j'ai une erreur 

>>> /usr/share/doc/eagle-1.0.4/BUGS.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/eagle-1.0.4/FAQ.fr.gz

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in 

/lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs-r2/kernel/drivers/net/starfire.o

 * Make sure you have kernel support for USB, HDCL and PPP

J'ai bien verifié j'ai le support usb et PPP mais je n'ai pas vu HDCL, 

qqun sait ou c'est? Aussi c'est assez bizarre car mon kernel n'est pas 

le 2.4.20-xfs.. mais le 2.4.20-gentoo-r2. 

Sinon lorsque j'ai chargé le module adiusbadsl.o, j'ai un paquet 

d'erreur me disant ...adisubadsl.o: unresolved symbol 

usb_driver_release_interface...(plein d'autres noms aussi). 

Sinon le paquetage est bien installé mais pas completement apparement.

----------

## Sleeper

Que te dis un uname -a ?

----------

## sebo

J'ai rencontré ce probleme de dépendence lors de mon installation. Je crois que dans ce post meme, les raisons sont expliqué (cf post de Gle).

Il te faut faire une installation simple sans réseau pendant laquelle tu compiles un noyau de ton choix. (2.4.20 de www.kernel.org pour ma part).

Lorsque que l'installation est finie, tu bootes dessus, et à ce moment là tu peux compiler le driver et le charger.

----------

## Sleeper

Il te faut aussi verifier que /usr/src/linux pointe vers le bon kernel ...

----------

